# The 3.X Martial Arcanist Database



## Dannyalcatraz

I love to play melee-minded arcane spellcasters.  This thread is a database for 3.X classes, feats, etc. that (hopefully) will help people design whatever flavor of 2-fisted arcanists they care to.

Obviously, this will take a bit of time, and I'm not perfect- if you see something I missed or messed up, let me know!

*Base Classes with built-in Armored Arcane Spellcasting:*

Adventurer (The Adventurer Class - Bards and Sages | d20/OGL | DriveThruRPG.com)
Bard
Battle Sorcerer
Beguiler _(PHB2, p.6)_
Deathmaster _(DCv1 p29)_
Duskblade _(PHB2, p.19)_
Hexblade _(CompWar, p.5)_
Mage Blade _(AU/AE)_
Savage Bard
Spellthief
Warlock _(CompArc, p.5)_
Warmage _(CompArc, p.10)_

*Alternative Class Features:*

Fighter: Armored Mage _(CompMage, p.32)_
Sorcerer: Stalwart Sorcerer _(CompMage, p.36)_
Swashbuckler: Arcane Stunt _(CompMage, p.32)_
Wizard: Domain Granted Power _(CompCha p52)_

*Dragonmarks:*

Mark of Sentinel _(EbCS p66)_

*PrCls for Martial Arcanists (Ø = has built-in Armored spellcasting):*

Abjurant Champion _(CompMage, p.50)_
Arcane Archer
Argent Savant_ (CompArc p24)_
Assassin
Blackcloak Mystic Ø (_Blackcoat Watch_, p18)
Blood Magus_ (CompArc p26)_
Daggerspell Mage _(CompAdv, p.31)_
Dragon Devotee _(RoD, p84)_
Dragon Disciple
Drow Paragon
Eldritch Knight
Elf Paragon
Enlightened Fist _(CompArc, p.34)_
Fleet Runner of Ehlonna _(DCv1 p74)_
Flux Adept _(DCv1 p76)_
Fochlucan Lyrist Ø _(CompAdv p47)_
Geomancer Ø _(CompArc, p.39)_
Green Star Adept _(CompArc p41)_
Half-Elf Paragon
Havoc Mage _(MH p20)_
Holy Scourge _(CompMage p64)_
Human Paragon
Knight of the Weave
Master Trasmogrifist_ (CompArc p51)_
Ordained Champion
Osteomancer _(DCv1 p82)_
Prestige Bard Ø
Rage Mage _(CompWar, p.72)_
Raumathari Battlemage
Runesmith Ø (RoS, p118)
Shaper of Form _(DCv1 p85)_
Spellfire Channeler
Spellsword Ø _(CompWar, p.79)_
Suel Archanomach Ø
Urban Savant (CityScape variant, p. 100) Ø
Warforged Juggernaught _(EbCS p84)_

*Useful Feats:*

Adamantine Body _(EbCS p50)_
Air Devotion _(CompCha p54)_
Arcane Disciple _(CompDiv p79)_
Arcane Strike _(CompWar, p.96)_
Arcane Toughness _(PHB2 p75)_
Armor Proficiency (any)
Ascetic Mage _(CompAdv, p.105)_
Battle Caster _(CompArc, p.75)_
Battlecaster Defense _(CompMage, p.39)_
Battlecaster Offense _(CompMage, p.40)_
Blade of Force _(CompMage, p.40)_
Celestial Sorcerer Heritage _(PHB2, p.90)_
    --Celestial Sorcerer Lance _(PHB2, p.92)_
Chaos Devotion _(CompCha p56)_
Combat Casting
Combat Expertise
Combat Familiar _(PHB2 p76)_
Craft Magic Arms and Armor
    --Attune Magic Weapon _(EbCS p50)_
Death Devotion _(CompCha p57)_
Destruction Devotion _(CompCha p57)_
Devoted Performer _(CompAdv p107)_
Draconic Heritage _(CompArc, p.77)_
    --Draconic Breath _(CompArc, p.77)_
Evil Devotion _(CompCha p58)_
Fire Devotion _(CompCha p58)_
Good Devotion _(CompCha p58)_
Grenadier _(PHB2 p79)_
    --Mad Alchemist _(PHB2 p94)_
Improved Familiar _(see also CompArc p)_
Haunting Melody _(EbCS p54)_
Heroic Spirit _(EbCS p55)_
Holy Warrior _(CompCha p60)_
Improved Damage Reduction _(EbCS p55)_
Improved Familiar (DMG p200, CompWar p100, CompWar p118)
Improved Fortification _(EbCS p55)_
Infernal Sorcerer Heritage _(PHB2, p.91)_
    --Infernal Sorcerer Howl _(PHB2, p.92)_
Invisible Needle (_PHB2 p44_)
Ironskin Chant  _(CompAdv p113)_
Knight Training _(EbCS p56)_
Knowledge Devotion _(CompChamp p60)_
Lurking Familiar _(PHB2 p75)_
Law Devotion _(CompCha p61)_
Magic Devotion _(CompCha p61)_
Mithral Body _(EbCS p57)_
    --Mithral Fluidity _(EbCS p57)_
Monastic Training _(EbCS p57)_
Music of Growth _(EbCS p57)_
Point Blank Shot
    --Precise Shot
Precise Swing _(EbCS p58)_
Protection Devotion _(CompCha p61)_
Protective Ward _(CompCha p61)_
Razing Strike _(CompAdv p112)_
Skill Focus (Concentration)
Smiting Spell _(PHB2, p.92)_
Somatic Weaponry _(CompMage, p.47)_
Spellfire
Still Spell
Strength Devotion _(CompCha p62)_
Stunning Fist
    --Ring the Golden Bell_ (DCv1 p105)_
Sun Devotion _(CompCha p62)_
Touch Spell Specialization
War Devotion _(CompCha p63)_
Wand Bonding
Weapon Focus
Weapon Finesse
Weapon Proficiency (any)

*Arcane Spells without somatic components (Note: Spells that appear more than once on the list have different casting levels for different classes; Ω = denotes a spell that has the same name as another, completely different spell from another sourcebook):*

Level 0:
Flare

Level 1:
            Benign Transposition (_SpComp p27_), Blades of Fire (_SpComp p31_), Breath Flare (_SpComp p38_), Critical Strike (_SpComp p56, CompAdv p145_), Deep Breath (_SpComp p61_), Deflect (Lesser) (_PHB2 p109_), Expeditious Retreat (Swift) (_SpComp p85_), Ectoplasmic Armor (_SpComp p77_), Feather Fall, Focusing Chant (_SpComp p96, CompAdv p149_), Golem Strike (_SpComp p106, CompAdv p149_), Guided Shot (_SpComp p108, CompAdv p150_), Insightful Feint (_SpComp p124, CompAdv p153_), Invisibility (Swift) (_SpComp p125_), Lightfoot (_SpComp p132_), Low-Light Vision (_SpComp p134_), Master's Touch Ω (_SpComp p139, CompAdv p154_), Secret Signs _(CompArc p121)_,  Slide (_SpComp p191_), Stay the Hand (_PHB2 p126_), True Strike, Undersong (_SpComp p227_)

Level 2:
             Baleful Transposition (_SpComp p23_), Blades of Fire _(CompArc p99)_, Bladeweave (_SpComp p31, CompAdv p144_), Blindness/Deafness, Blur, Celerity (Lesser) (_PHB2 p105_), Daggerspell Stance (_SpComp p57, CompAdv p145_), Deflect (_PHB2 p109_), Delusions of Grandeur (_SpComp p63_), Dimension Hop (_PHB2 p110_), Dimension Shuffle (_PHB2 p110_), Energy Surge (Lesser) (_PHB2 p112_), Extend Tentacles (_SpComp p86_), Fearsome Grapple (_SpComp p90_), Fly (Swift) (_SpComp p96, CompAdv p149_), Grace (_SpComp p107_), Invisibility (Swift) (_SpComp p125, CompAdv p153_), Knock, Master's Touch Ω (_PHB2 p119_), Scintillating Scales (_SpComp p181_), Razorfangs (_SpComp p168_), Slide (Greater) (_SpComp p192_), Sonic Weapon (_SpComp p195, CompAdv p157_), Stay the Hand (_PHB2 p126_), Stretch Weapon (_PHB2 p126_), Sure Strike (_PHB2 p126_), Wings of Air (_SpComp p240_)

Level 3:
            Alter Fortune (_PHB2 p101_), Avoid Planar Effects (_SpComp p19_), Displacement, Energy Aegis (_PHB2 p111_), Energy Surge (_PHB2 p112_), Find the Gap (_SpComp p91_), Geas (Lesser), Halt (_PHB2 p114_), Love's Lament (_SpComp p134_), Prismatic Mist (_PHB2 p121_), Suppress Breath Weapon (_SpComp p216_)

Level 4:
            Baleful Blink (_PHB2 p108_), Blinding Breath (_SpComp p31_), Breath Weapon Substitution (_SpComp p39_), Celerity (_PHB2 p105_), Condemnation (_PHB2 p107_), Cursed Blade (_SpComp p57, CompWar p117_), Dimension Door, Entangling Staff _(CompAdv p147)_, Geas (Lesser), Mystic Surge (_PHB2 p120_), Raise from the Deep (_SpComp p165_), Ruin Delver's Fortune (_SpComp p178_),  Shout, Spell Enhancer (_SpComp p198_), Translocation Trick (_SpComp p222_), Stifle Spell (_PHB2 p126_), Wings of Air (Greater) (_SpComp p240_)

Level 5:
Contact Other Plane, Dimension Door (Greater) (_SpComp p64_), Dragon Ally (Lesser) (_SpComp p72_), Ethereal Breath (_SpComp p84_), Incite Riot (_PHB2 p115_), Teleport, Wail of Doom (_SpComp p233, CompAdv p158_),

Level 6:
            Aura of Terror (_SpComp p18_), Brilliant Blade _(CompArc p100)_, Charm Monster (Mass), Energy Surge (Greater) (_PHB2 p1_), Geas, Otto's Irresistible Dance,

Level 7:
             Dragon Ally (_SpComp p72_), Hiss of Sleep (_SpComp p114_), Phase Door, Power Word Blind, Solipsism (_SpComp p194_), Teleport (Greater), Teleport Object,

Level 8:
            Celerity (Greater) (_PHB2 p105_),Charm Monster (Mass), Maddening Whispers (_SpComp p135_), Otto's Irresistible Dance, Power Word Stun,

Level 9:
          Breath Weapon Admixture (_SpComp p39_), Dragon Ally (Greater) (_SpComp p73_), Enervating Breath (_SpComp p182_), Mordenkainen's Disjunction, Power Word Kill, Prismatic Sphere, Time Stop, Undermaster (_SpComp p227_), Wail of the Banshee,


*Key Arcane Spells with somatic components (Note: Spells that appear more than once on the list have different casting levels for different classes); Ω = denotes a spell that has the same name as another, completely different spell from another sourcebook):*

Level 0:


Level 1:
            Arrow Mind (_SpComp p15_), Blood Wind (_SpComp p33_), Corrosive Grasp (_SpComp p53_), Cutting Hand (_SpComp p57_), Fist of Stone (_SpComp p94_), Persistent Blade (_SpComp p154_),

Level 2:
            Balor Nimbus (_SpComp p24_), Body of the Sun (_SpComp p35_), Bristle (_SpComp p40_), Claws of Darkness (_SpComp p47_), Combust (_SpComp p50_), Fortify Metal or Stone _(SoS p 127)_, Heroics (_SpComp p113_), Mindless Rage _(SpComp)_, Whirling Blade _(CompArc p129) p , and SpComp p238), Wings of Cover (RotD), Wracking Touch (SpComp p243), Wraithstrike (SpComp p243),


Level 3:
             Arcane Maul (SoS p 126), Bite of the Wererat (SpComp p28), Blade of Pain and Fear (SpComp p30), Snake's Swiftness, Mass (SpComp p193), Spectral Weapon (SpComp p197), Steeldance (SpComp p2064), Weapon of Energy (SpComp p236), Wraithstrike (SpComp p243),

Level 4:
             Bite of the Werewolf (SpComp p28), Raptor Cloud (SoS p 126), 

Level 5:
            Bite of the Wereboar (SpComp p28), Xorn Movement (SpComp p244),

Level 6:
            Bite of the Weretiger (SpComp p28),

Level 7:
             Bite of the Werebear (SpComp p28),

Level 8:


Level 9:



*ENWorld Threads relevant to Martial Arcanists:*

Melee Wizards!

Offensive Bards

Martial Bard?

half-orc wizard suggestions

The iconic elven warrior/mage

Duskblade using Battlecaster Offense

Duskblades

Mage-Brute build help

help me build a bard

Forked Thread: Mage-Brute (revisited)

Whats a good 3.5E Archer (Level 10+) build?

*Other Online Resources & Threads:*

Making a Grapple Wizard (Monks Suck) - The Gaming Den

*Abbreviations Key:*
AU/AE = Arcana Unearthed/Arcana Evolved
DCv1 = Dragon Compendium v. 1
CompAdv = Complete Adventurer
CompArc = Complete Arcane
CompCha = Complete Champion
CompDiv = Complete Divine
CompMage = Complete Mage
CompWar = Complete Warrior
EbCS = Eberron Campaign Setting
MH = Miniatures Handbook
PHB2 = Player's Handbook 2
RotD = Races of the Dragon
SoS = Secrets of Sarlona
SpComp = Spell Compendium_


----------



## Mentat55

Some key spells w/o somatic components:

Level 1: True Strike
Level 3: Displacement
Level 4: Dimension Door
Level 5: Teleport
Level 7: Power Word Blind
Level 8: Power Word Stun
Level 9: Power Word Kill

I think there are searchable lists somewhere online to sort spells by components (or lack of).  Probably also some lists on the CharOps boards somewhere.


----------



## Aus_Snow

If you provide a key (typically at the bottom) with things like 'CA = Complete Arcane' for example, and use the acronyms after each feat, spell or whatever (that isn't from the core three,) that might help a great deal.

As soon as I have anything to add, I'll post it here. Provided I do at any stage of course. 

It's good of you to make these kinds of threads, and maintain them. Kudos! 


edit --- Heh, something from the news page of EN World itself: A recent article from Kobold Quarterly about this very thing.


----------



## drothgery

I seem to recall a melee artificer was fairly effective in 3.x, though I don't know if you'd count artificer infusions as arcane spellcasting.


----------



## deadsmurf

drothgery said:


> I seem to recall a melee artificer was fairly effective in 3.x, though I don't know if you'd count artificer infusions as arcane spellcasting.




Artificers were explicitly NOT arcane (nor divine) in 3.5, unlike now in 4E.


----------



## StreamOfTheSky

Can we plug specific spells good for martial arcanists, even if they have somatic components?

I really like Mindless Rage from Spell Compendium.  Level 2, by far the best "defender" ability in the game.  Fail the will save, and the enemy MUST come after you, and in melee, to boot.  No spellcasting, no ranged attacks, no supernatural...JUST melee, and with you.  Biggest issue is as a martial arcanist, the DC will likely be low...

Wings of Cover (races of the dragon), broken as it may be, worked very well for my bodyguard themed dual shield-wielding draconic character.  With dragon blood, you can use it to protect adjacent allies (as my character always saved it for).  Without it, it's still useful for self-preservation.

EDIT: No somatic spells off the top of my head: Critical Strike, Benign Transposition, and Blades of Fire.  All Spell Compendium level 1.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I don't have my books handy right now, so I'm not going to get much done tonight...

However, I like Streamofsky's line of thinking, here.


> Can we plug specific spells good for martial arcanists, even if they have somatic components?




I'll put in another category, and if you have spells you'd like to see included- like Whirling Blade- please post them with a brief explanation of WHY its good for a martial arcanist.

Whirling Blade- lets you throw a bladed weapon in a line AoE, making one strike per target in the area, and the weapon _returns to your hand._  Show that Fighter why you kept his castoff +2 Flaming Longsword when he upgraded...


----------



## Eridanis

Great idea! Do you mind if I go through and add the source of each class/feat/etc in italicized parantheses? That way people know where to find the thing in question.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I was planning on doing so myself, eventually...

when I had time...

y'know...

when I got "a round tuit."

So, yeah!  If you've got the info and the ability, feel free- I'm grateful for the helping hands!

I'm also planning on alphabetizing the spells at each level...again, as time permits.


----------



## Voadam

Eldritch Knight is a definite martial arcane caster prc but it does not enable armored casting.


----------



## Eridanis

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I was planning on doing so myself, eventually...
> 
> when I had time...
> 
> y'know...
> 
> when I got "a round tuit."
> 
> So, yeah!  If you've got the info and the ability, feel free- I'm grateful for the helping hands!
> 
> I'm also planning on alphabetizing the spells at each level...again, as time permits.




It's rare that I have a spare round tuits, but this afternoon is an exception.  Added a few hyperlinks to start with.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Voadam said:


> Eldritch Knight is a definite martial arcane caster prc but it does not enable armored casting.




Edited OP to clarify.

Those PrCls listed definitely suit martial arcanists, but don't necessarily have armored casting.  For example, A Ftr4/Bard4/EK4 will be able to cast in armor just as easily as if he were just a Ftr6/Bard6, but he'll have more spells and a higher BAB.

Eventually, I may separate the inherently armored casting PrCls from the ones that merely facilitate being a martial arcanist...but some will be tricky, like the Enlightened Fist.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Added spells & details.


----------



## Aran Thule

Great thread, very useful for my Pal/Sorc

I would like to mention two other PrC that can help the arcane caster.
Dragon Devotee: Races of the dragon
5 levels which give the draconic template as well as:
2 caster levels of sorc
No armour check casting 0 or 1st level spells
2 fighter feats or damage bonus (if skilled in sneak attack for example)
Dragon Disciple SRDragon Disciple - D&D Wiki
10 levels that give half dragon template as well as:
Blindsense
Wings
Bonus spells


----------



## Eridanis

Added some more sources, and added Daggerspell Mage under PrC list. Any PrC that gives medium BAB and 8 caster levels can't be that bad, can it? Feel free to remove if you disagree, Danny.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Thanks for the contributions!

I don't have Races of the Dragon...got a page ref for that PrCl?


----------



## Ahnehnois

Dragon Devotee:

Races of the Dragon, p. 84.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

New info added.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

More new data.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

More new stuff.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aran Thule said:


> Great thread, very useful for my Pal/Sorc




I was thinking about this...

You might want to take a closer look at Arcane Disciple. You basically get to add a domain spell/level to your sorcerer's known spell list.  Now, you can only cast one domain spell/level/day (just like a cleric), but IMHO, almost anything that improves your spells known is good for a sorcerer.

This is especially true if the spell in question is gained at a lower level than you'd get it as a paladin...more likely given the sorc is a full caster and the pally isn't.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aus_Snow said:


> edit --- Heh, something from the news page of EN World itself: A recent article from Kobold Quarterly about this very thing.




Are those unique to KQ or are they in other sourcebooks?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Updated with more stuff.


----------



## StreamOfTheSky

I'm assuming you're focused on melee, so even though I include spells like Arrow Mind, to use a ranged weapon in melee, I did not include purely ranged benefits, like Guided Shot and Targeting Ray.  Any Ray spell is obviously worth looking at with the higher BAB of a martial arcanist.  More SpC spells worth looking at (page #):

Level 0
Stick (197): Umm...it's touch ranged?  There's not much for this database at level 0, and it could be useful...I wonder what effects it would have if used on your weapon and your hand, as a way to prevent disarming, since it's usually a move action that provokes to unstick things.  Good "wand spell."

Level 1
Arrow Mind (15): Immediate action.  Shoot your bow in melee without issue, and even be able to make AoOs with arrow shots out to your natural reach.  Note: Enlarge Person already improved projectile damage, now yet another reason to buff with it!

Blood Wind (33): Swift action.  You or an ally can make natural weapon attacks at range for 1 round.

Corrosive Grasp (53): Gives you one touch attack per CL, up to 10, for 1d8 acid each, so great with iterative attacks on later rounds.  Can attach the damage to unarmed strikes or natural weapon attacks (against full AC) and/or to grapple damage.

Cutting Hand (57): Hand becomes bladed weapon with a +2 enhancement.  Decent in a jam or at low levels.

Fist of Stone (94): +6 str and option of a natural attack is pretty amazing early game.   Note, even the duration is fixed at 1 min, so other than dispel worries, a perfect "wand spell" (CL doesn't matter).

Persistent Blade (154): Sort of like a really weak Spiritual Weapon, but this spell gives flanking bonus.  Best for Wiz/Rogue types, but the +2 flanking alone can be a worthwhile buff, for you as well as others.

Level 2
Balor Nimbus (24 ) / Body of the Sun (35) / Bristle (40): Grouping together since all are basically spells to increase your deadliness in a grapple.  Body of the Sun damages adjacent foes, too.  

Bladeweave (31) (also, has no S component): Swift Action.  For duration of spell, once/round when you hit a creature in melee, it must make a will save or be dazed for 1 round.

Claws of Darkness (47): Gives two natural weapon attacks that hit touch AC and deal cold damage.  They also give you a natural reach (the spell seems ot assume medium and small casters, and says a 10 ft reach, wish they had clarified for other size casters), and allow you to _slow_ anyone you grapple, for the duration of the grapple (fort negates).  Drawback: Can't use hands for somatic components or anything else while spell is active.  (In spell list, is incorrectly placed at level 3.  "Text trumps table")

Combust (50): A rather crazy d8/CL damage at spel level 2, due to the "drawback" of it being a melee touch spell.  Which isn't a big deal to a Martial Arcanist.  Can also set the target on fire, but that's just gravy.

Daggerspell Stance (57) (Also, no S component): Swift action.  Various benefits when fighting with two daggers.  +2 attack/damage on full attacks; weak SR when fighting defensively; weak SR and DR 5/magic when using total defense.

Fearsome Grapple (90) (Also, no S component): Immediate action.  A bonus on grapple checks.  Due to gaining tentacles, if that matters to you.

Heroics (113): Gain a Fighter bonus feat you qualify for.

Sonic Weapon (195) (Also, no S component): Add 1d6 sonic to any melee or ranged weapon.

Whirling Blade (238): Turn your bladed weapon into a 60 ft line attack, before it returns to your hand.  Good "wand spell."

Wracking Touch (243): Only useful to sneak attackers.  Lets you deal SA damage even if the foe isn't flatfooted or flanked, and even if its vitals are out of reach.  Has fort for half, should make sure DM doesn't rule that the save would apply to SA damage.

Wraithstrike: If your DM is of the 1% that hasn't banned it, enjoy your broken spell.   I'm not even dignifying this one with a description.

Level 3
Bite of the Wererat (28): Solid combat buff.  Just listing this one, all of the later "Bite of the x" spells are also worthwhile.

Blade of Pain and Fear (30): Gives you a weapon attack for duration that attacks touch AC (no str bonus to damage, though) and those struck must save or become frightened for d4 rounds.

Snake's Swiftness, Mass (193): You and all nearby allies can make one melee or ranged attack.  Being a standard action, the non-mass version isn't really worth it, IMO.

Spectral Weapon (197): Swift action.  Shadow weapon that lets you attack touch AC.  Will save allows creature to only suffer half damage from any attacks with it.  Also has some utility in that you can choose any melee weapon you're proficient in to craft it as, if you run into something with high DR or such that you weren't prepared for.

Steeldance (206): Actually...not that great by RAW, even if thematically awesome ot make two swords/daggers into dancing weapons.  If they could use your BAB instead of CL for their BAB (if that would be higher), might be more promising.  As written, only good if you've only lost a few CL.  Target says "two swords or daggers," yet every bit of text after that only references daggers, another oddity.

Weapon of Energy (236): Add energy damage (type chosen at casting) to your weapon.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

StreamOfTheSky said:


> I'm assuming you're focused on melee, so even though I include spells like Arrow Mind, to use a ranged weapon in melee, I did not include purely ranged benefits, like Guided Shot and Targeting Ray.  Any Ray spell is obviously worth looking at with the higher BAB of a martial arcanist.  More SpC spells worth looking at (page #):




First- that's a nice list of spells, THANK YOU!

Second- melee is sort of what I'm emphasizing, but I'm definitely not excluding ranged stuff.  That's why I included the Arcane Archer, after all.

This thread is for all flavors of sages who don't mind the bloody butchery of war...but aren't using spells _exclusively._

Anything you can come up with that helps with melee or ranged combat- primarily with weapons- is welcome.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

StreamOfTheSky said:


> Level 0
> Stick (197): Umm...it's touch ranged?  There's not much for this database at level 0, and it could be useful...I wonder what effects it would have if used on your weapon and your hand, as a way to prevent disarming, since it's usually a move action that provokes to unstick things.  Good "wand spell."




Well, since it says "The two items can be separated with even a small amount of force, such as a wind stronger than 10mph, a mage hand or unseen servant spell or a move action by any corporeal creature...", I don't think it would be effective as an disarm countermeasure.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

More new stuff!


----------



## StreamOfTheSky

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Well, since it says "The two items can be separated with even a small amount of force, such as a wind stronger than 10mph, a mage hand or unseen servant spell or a move action by any corporeal creature...", I don't think it would be effective as an disarm countermeasure.




But it also says the move action provokes an AoO.  And if you were to be strict, that would be a move action *on top of* the attack action for the disarm itself (have to unstick it before you can disarm it  ).  Most DMs probably wouldn't require separate actions and just allow it on the same disarm attempt, but I think there's a strong case to be made that you would still get your AoO from the spell, which...is something...


----------



## StreamOfTheSky

Dannyalcatraz said:


> More new stuff!




1) You list Wraithstrike under level 2 and 3, and not from different books, either.  It's a level 2 spell.
    1a) Shame on you for listing it!  What's next, the touch attack spell from Frostburn that does 3d6 dex damage?!  I don't even remember wht it's called anymore, I just refer to it as "dragon killer."  And "banned."

2) You list Wings of Cover as coming from RoD.  A lot of people abbreviate Races of the Dragon RotD so as to not confuse it with Races of Destiny.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

StreamOfTheSky said:


> But it also says the move action provokes an AoO.  And if you were to be strict, that would be a move action *on top of* the attack action for the disarm itself (have to unstick it before you can disarm it  ).  Most DMs probably wouldn't require separate actions and just allow it on the same disarm attempt, but I think there's a strong case to be made that you would still get your AoO from the spell, which...is something...




Yeah, but most people doing a disarm would be using Imp. Disarm, and I really don't see this spell affecting those in any way.



StreamOfTheSky said:


> 1) You list Wraithstrike under level 2 and 3, and not from different books, either.  It's a level 2 spell.




Its a 2nd level spell for Sorc/Wiz, but its a 3rd level spell for Assassins, so it gets double-listed.



> Shame on you for listing it!  What's next, the touch attack spell from Frostburn that does 3d6 dex damage?!  I don't even remember wht it's called anymore, I just refer to it as "dragon killer."  And "banned."




I have not banned Wraithstrike myself.  I know what people say about it, but that hasn't come up for us.

Besides, this is just a database, not a clearing house for opinions on good/bad/overpowered/underpowered/broken.

If it were, that Feat list would be a lot shorter.



> 2) You list Wings of Cover as coming from RoD.  A lot of people abbreviate Races of the Dragon RotD so as to not confuse it with Races of Destiny.




Good point!

I'll make that change.


----------



## Aran Thule

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I was thinking about this...
> 
> You might want to take a closer look at Arcane Disciple. You basically get to add a domain spell/level to your sorcerer's known spell list.  Now, you can only cast one domain spell/level/day (just like a cleric), but IMHO, almost anything that improves your spells known is good for a sorcerer.
> 
> This is especially true if the spell in question is gained at a lower level than you'd get it as a paladin...more likely given the sorc is a full caster and the pally isn't.




Thanks for that, had a look but i dont think it would work for my character.
At present he is Pal 8, Sorc 1 (party needed tank rather then mage) and learning Dragon Devotee, at 15th level was thinking of taking another level of Sorc to get 2nd level spells but after that things are unclear.
Was thinking possible Mystic Theurge after that but any other ideas are more then welcome.


----------



## Eridanis

I need to look up the info for a PrC from Races of Stone that allows for casting in armor. It's oriented at dwarves, and has the flavor that the mage incribes runes on his armor and casts his spells from them during battle.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Added more data.


----------



## maransreth

Eridanis said:


> I need to look up the info for a PrC from Races of Stone that allows for casting in armor. It's oriented at dwarves, and has the flavor that the mage incribes runes on his armor and casts his spells from them during battle.




I think that would be the Battlesmith PrC.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

New stuff added.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

New data added.

*PS:* if anyone knows of any familiars available via the Improved Familiar feat beyond those listed in the DMG p200 and CompWar p100 & 118- WotC or 3PP!- please chime in!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

New data added: some relevant ENWorld threads


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

New info added.


----------



## Wycen

There is a 12 level prestige class in Monte Cook's Years Best d20.  Which means that it was originally presented in another project.  I can't find my copy and my memory is failing, but somewhere in there is a what I believe is called and Arcane Warrior.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Let me know if you find it- it sounds like something I could include...

Which reminds ME that I need to look in AEG's Mercenaries and a few other books when I get solidly into the 3PP books.


----------



## aradinn

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Edited OP to clarify.
> 
> Those PrCls listed definitely suit martial arcanists, but don't necessarily have armored casting.  For example, A Ftr4/Bard4/EK4 will be able to cast in armor just as easily as if he were just a Ftr6/Bard6, but he'll have more spells and a higher BAB.
> 
> Eventually, I may separate the inherently armored casting PrCls from the ones that merely facilitate being a martial arcanist...but some will be tricky, like the Enlightened Fist.




Take edk and abj champ OR take edk and using craft wondrous item, craft youself a robe that gives you AC.

Theres this non-wotc publication called 'Abjuration. Shielded by Sorcery' by Mongoose publishing. In it, theres a feat called Abujurative that gives you +4AC as a supernatural power and apprently, being an abjuration, is boosted by the abjurant champion.


----------



## Magesmiley

maransreth said:


> I think that would be the Battlesmith PrC.




Actually, I'm pretty sure the Runesmith (RoS 118) is the prestige class beign sought. It is only available to dwarves, but you can prep your spells in rune form, the mechanics of which is that it no longer has a somatic component, and instead gains an additional material component (the rune). So, full armored spellcasting with no level penalty on the spells! You get the benefit at the class's 1st level AND it has full caster progression.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Reported.


----------



## foggman

I've been trying to make the pale master prestige class work for a melee based wizard, seeing as a lot of the perks of the prestige class are useful in close combat.  All the touch spells, the undead traits, strength bonus from the arm graft, etc.

My character is only just starting the palemaster levels, base levels were 1 fighter/5 wizard, so I can't really tell you how it performs.  

What are your thoughts.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Don't know the Pale Master that well, but my gut feeling is that almost any martial arcanist can benefit from feats like Arcane Strike.

And you'll definitely need some kind of combat feats- what arms & armor are you using?  What feats do you already have?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

And actually, if you want some REALLY good answers to your question, foggman, try re-posting it in the Legacy Forum.

More people will see it there...more people with good info about the Pale Master in particular.


----------



## foggman

Dannyalcatraz said:


> And actually, if you want some REALLY good answers to your question, foggman, try re-posting it in the Legacy Forum.
> 
> More people will see it there...more people with good info about the Pale Master in particular.



Oh I did post over there, and yea I got quite a bit of good feedback.  Here is the thread if you are interested.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/d-d-legacy-discussion/274957-palemaster-gish.html

I just thought I'd bring up the pale master with you to see if perhaps you had ever tried it out.  Anyway have a look at the thread if you want.  We talked about quite a few spells, feats, character options, etc.  Thought you might be interested.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Added new PrCl.


----------



## rgard

Attempting a thread resurrection.

Add for PrCs:

Urban Savant
(CityScape variant, p. 100)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Thanks for that!  

I never picked up that product- what’s the classes’ shtick?


----------



## Alzrius

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Thanks for that!
> 
> I never picked up that product- what’s the classes’ shtick?



It's meant for bards (having bardic knowledge as a prerequisite, though there's an option for the DM to waive that in favor of Knowledge (history) 2 ranks), with +9 levels of arcane spellcasting ability increases (out of a 10-level PrC).

To summarize, it's a class that's about knowing the city so well that you have intuitive insight on how it's "supposed" to be, and have similar knowledge about creatures in and around it. The major class ability is Urban Savvy, which lets you make a Knowledge check against certain types of creatures to learn their abilities (more than a typical Knowledge check would grant you) as well as gain bonuses against them. You also can gain Urban Empathy (use a Knowledge check to improve attitudes, instead of Diplomacy or wild empathy), Continuing Education (bonuses to Knowledge checks and bardic knowledge), and Eyes of the City (gain low-light vision, improved if you already have it, and a check to realize that someone or something is in disguise, magical or mundane).


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Alzrius said:


> It's meant for bards (having bardic knowledge as a prerequisite, though there's an option for the DM to waive that in favor of Knowledge (history) 2 ranks), with +9 levels of arcane spellcasting ability increases (out of a 10-level PrC).
> 
> To summarize, it's a class that's about knowing the city so well that you have intuitive insight on how it's "supposed" to be, and have similar knowledge about creatures in and around it. The major class ability is Urban Savvy, which lets you make a Knowledge check against certain types of creatures to learn their abilities (more than a typical Knowledge check would grant you) as well as gain bonuses against them. You also can gain Urban Empathy (use a Knowledge check to improve attitudes, instead of Diplomacy or wild empathy), Continuing Education (bonuses to Knowledge checks and bardic knowledge), and Eyes of the City (gain low-light vision, improved if you already have it, and a check to realize that someone or something is in disguise, magical or mundane).



Interesting.

So as a Bard PrCl, they can cast in light armor?


----------



## Alzrius

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Interesting.
> 
> So as a Bard PrCl, they can cast in light armor?



Yep, that's explicitly stated.


----------



## rgard

Alzrius said:


> Yep, that's explicitly stated.



There's a way around that for a wizard or sorcerer: 

*"Special:* Bardic knowledge class ability (at DM’s discretion, can be replaced by _*Knowledge [history] 2 ranks*_)."

And if the DM allows, the Wizard or Sorcerer can cast in light armor:

*"Weapon and Armor Proficiency:* You gain no proficiency with any weapons or armor. You can cast arcane spells while wearing light armor without incurring the normal chance of spell failure, provided you are proficient with light armor. However, like any other arcane spellcaster, an urban savant wearing medium or heavy armor or using a shield incurs the normal chance of arcane spell failure if the spell in question has a somatic component."

Bards can already cast spells in light armor so this I believe is directed at wizards and sorcerers.  Also, you have to burn a feat joining an organization.  

_*Bold Italics*_ are mine.


----------



## rgard

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Interesting.
> 
> So as a Bard PrCl, they can cast in light armor?



Yes, it's a bit odd given the bardic knowledge requirement while bards can already cast in light armor.  I think that is why they allow the 2 ranks in knowledge (history) as a substitute so wizards and sorcerers can take advantage of the light armored casting.


----------



## rgard

Alzrius said:


> It's meant for bards (having bardic knowledge as a prerequisite, though there's an option for the DM to waive that in favor of Knowledge (history) 2 ranks), with +9 levels of arcane spellcasting ability increases (out of a 10-level PrC).
> 
> To summarize, it's a class that's about knowing the city so well that you have intuitive insight on how it's "supposed" to be, and have similar knowledge about creatures in and around it. The major class ability is Urban Savvy, which lets you make a Knowledge check against certain types of creatures to learn their abilities (more than a typical Knowledge check would grant you) as well as gain bonuses against them. You also can gain Urban Empathy (use a Knowledge check to improve attitudes, instead of Diplomacy or wild empathy), Continuing Education (bonuses to Knowledge checks and bardic knowledge), and Eyes of the City (gain low-light vision, improved if you already have it, and a check to realize that someone or something is in disguise, magical or mundane).




Sorry, missed that you pointed out the knowledge (history)


----------



## rgard

I looked and didn't see it, so here is one more:

Prestige Bard from UA & SRD...





__





						Prestigious Character Classes :: d20srd.org
					





					www.d20srd.org


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

As a side note, one of the last builds I did in 3.5Ed was- AFAIK- an extremely unusual take on typical martial arcanists & mage-brutes (martial arcanists who channel their spell slots into other abilities, like breath weapons or sonic attacks).

Instead of being a true caster, this third variation on the concept relies on the character’s race & creature type to supply mystical abilities, expanded via feats, templates and similarly scarce mechanical resources.  Since the supernatural and spell-like abilities granted are not (generally) affected by armor, the character doesn’t sacrifice much in durability, but will give up offensive punch and “flash”.  

In exchange, you gain abilities that expand flexibility and can be quite powerful in certain situations.  Not only that, they’re _flavorful_.  The PC I was building was a straight Fighter Hengeyokai with Fey Heritage (and related Feats) and the Multiheaded & Cryo templates.  The end result, then, was a 2-headed dog humanoid who could dual wield, breath cold, and had an assortment of charm abilities.  *Very* fantastical.


----------



## rgard

Hi Danny, I found one more.  It's not a WotC product.  It's in EN Publishing's Faction Folio 2: Blackcoat Watch.  The 5 level PrC is called Blackcloak Mystic.  It's geared toward spellcasters and gets armored casting (light) at 2nd level. The concept for the class is similar to the Urban Savant except you work for the city watch.









						Faction Folio 2: The Blackcloak Watch - EN Publishing | DriveThruRPG.com
					

Faction Folio 2: The Blackcloak Watch - CHOOSE A SIDEIncluding "Corrosion of Society", a 3rd-level mini-adventure by John Simcoe.The world is a danger




					www.drivethrurpg.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

rgard said:


> Hi Danny, I found one more.  It's not a WotC product.  It's in EN Publishing's Faction Folio 2: Blackcoat Watch.  The 5 level PrC is called Blackcloak Mystic.  It's geared toward spellcasters and gets armored casting (light) at 2nd level. The concept for the class is similar to the Urban Savant except you work for the city watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faction Folio 2: The Blackcloak Watch - EN Publishing | DriveThruRPG.com
> 
> 
> Faction Folio 2: The Blackcloak Watch - CHOOSE A SIDEIncluding "Corrosion of Society", a 3rd-level mini-adventure by John Simcoe.The world is a danger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.drivethrurpg.com



Do you know the page number?


----------



## rgard

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Do you know the page number?



Yes, page 18.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Thanks!  It’s edited in, now.


----------



## rgard

Danny, I think this thread would be easier to find (if not already known and bookmarked) if it had the 3E/3.5 brown tag thing on it.

Edit: maybe not a good idea to change the tag.  Everybody who already bookmarked this would go to a dead link I think.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Don’t know if I _can_ edit it to add the tag.  And as you suggest, it may affect people’s bookmarks.  

Heck, it might mess up the link in my sig.

So I’ll just leave it as is.


----------



## rgard

Hi Danny, I found another one.  It's a 20 level class called the 'The Adventurer Class' from Bards and Sages here:

The Adventurer Class - Bards and Sages | d20/OGL | DriveThruRPG.com . Julie Ann Dawson is the author/designer.

It's basically a more playable version of the UA generic expert class with some minor spellcasting thrown in as an option.  Or maybe a bard with less spells and no singing.

You can pick up either arcane or divine spells (you choose) up through 3rd level spells (via feats) and there are additional feats that reduce arcane spell failure by percentage points.  There are also leadership related and weapon focus type feats.

Also, medium BAB and the saves are non-standard.


----------

